# Fret files?



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I have never done fret work in my life, but starting into my first build, wondering if anyone can recommend a particular file. I am leaning towards evo or stainless frets, so was thinking something diamond coated, and I see stew mac has these new Z files. Looks interesting, but appears to remove more material that necessary?

StewMac Z-File Fret Crowning Files | stewmac.com

Also looking at this one. Pricey, but looks like a nice design.

Offset Diamond Fret File | stewmac.com

Any recommendations?


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Check out this fellows files:

JAPARTS : Uo-Chikyu Fret Files by Hiroshima Files

Customer service is excellent. (no affiliation at all - I purchased his nut files and fret crowning files).


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Check out this fellows files:
> 
> JAPARTS : Uo-Chikyu Fret Files by Hiroshima Files
> 
> Customer service is excellent. (no affiliation at all - I purchased his nut files and fret crowning files).



Did you get the diamond files? It appears they have been temporarily discontinued due to quality issues.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

NtR Studios said:


> Did you get the diamond files? It appears they have been temporarily discontinued due to quality issues.


I bought the regular files, not the diamond files.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I used to use this Stew Mac crowning file: Double-edge Fret File | stewmac.com. It used to plug up and it was frustrating to have to clean it after each fret. It also left file marks at the end of the fret that had to be removed. I've since moved to these: Offset Diamond Fret File | stewmac.com. I have the 150 and 300 grit and they're faster and cleaner than the file.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> I used to use this Stew Mac crowning file: Double-edge Fret File | stewmac.com. It used to plug up and it was frustrating to have to clean it after each fret. It also left file marks at the end of the fret that had to be removed. I've since moved to these: Offset Diamond Fret File | stewmac.com. I have the 150 and 300 grit and they're faster and cleaner than the file.


Thats the one I was leaning towards, the offset one. That helps my decision a lot. They are expensive though. Do you think I could get by with just the 300 grit? I would likely do 2 or 3 fret jobs a year at most, just my own guitars.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

You need the 150 grit to save time. If you've filed several frets flat to level it will take you forever to knock the corners off with a 300 grit. Sorry. I know they're expensive. But the upside is you can make the investment now and then fret dress all of your friends guitars for free!


----------



## YellowBrick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow. Those Stewmac files became quite expensive! I bought a diamond one 25 years ago for around $40.

The diamond files are super nice and they will last forever. I still have mine in a drawer somewhere and it still cuts like on day one after dozens of fret jobs.

That said for the occasional job diamond is not required at all, a standard fret file will be fine. And if you do a proper job prepping the fretboard and seating the frets you will need very little levelling, hence not so much of an expensive fret file to round the frets afterwards. The coarse grit diamond files also leave some heavy scratches, be prepared to spend some time polishing.


----------



## hotfoot_coconut (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but i'm wondering if anyone else can chime in on these Hiroshima Uo-Chikyu fret crowning files from japarts.ca.

I'm considering buying a set, and i'm wondering if folks who've been using them/have used them can chime in on their quality and ease of use compared to similar tools (like the offset diamond one mentioned above).

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

How many fret dressings could I do with a file before it wears out? 

How much more durable are the diamond files? 

Will stainless frets kill the diamond file after a dressing or two?


----------

